# Cam identification



## 1970PA4lifelemans (Aug 8, 2018)

400, 62 heads, pulled cam to see what was in it. Rear of cam. R 142 4 then 28 46 91 behind front bearing 540 233 letters CWC, between lobes starting at distributor 51, F1, 5,4,0


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1970PA4lifelemans said:


> 400, 62 heads, pulled cam to see what was in it. Rear of cam. R 134 4 then 28 46 91 behind front bearing 540 233 letters CWC, between lobes starting at distributor 51, F1, 5,4,0


Pontiac typically put a letter code on the front snout of the cam. CWC is the foundry casting manufacturer. Unknown on the rest.


----------



## 1970PA4lifelemans (Aug 8, 2018)

By snout do you mean the distributor end or timing end? I found the R 142 with a tiny 4 stamped next to it on the distributor end


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1970PA4lifelemans said:


> By snout do you mean the distributor end or timing end? I found the R 142 with a tiny 4 stamped next to it on the distributor end


Front of the cam where the timing gear goes on. You may have an aftermarket cam and it can be very hard to ID it without using a degree wheel and dial indicator to measure total lift.


----------

